# What have you cleared lately? Pics



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Picture of the obstacle, location and brief description. Goooo

Patapsco State Park,MD on a downhill section. Loose logs stacked in between. 3 foot drop after the 2nd tree, or you can opt for a blind board ramp to exit. Lots of fun.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

I've cleared my desk.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

howardyudoing said:


> I've cleared my desk.


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My cache. Don't want to leave any evidence....


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

@blue42, I am loving that obstacle. Haven't seen anything like that before. Great interpretation of the standard log pile.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm lucky to clear the parking lot, and just 
make it to the trails.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool thread idea. Nice work on the clean :thumbsup:

Apparently I'm good at clearing my handlebar...feel like I went to a gang fight, and my gang didn't show up.


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

blue42blue42 said:


> Patapsco State Park,MD on a downhill section. Loose logs stacked in between. 3 foot drop after the 2nd tree, or you can opt for a blind board ramp to exit. Lots of fun.


Which trail is this?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Good on you!
I only clear mo colon at my age.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I cleared a quarter mile of overgrown trail, I'll get pics next week.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

Location: Curt Gowdy State Park. 

Brief description: Former nemesis.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

RIVER29 is that you? I only see
part of you. What happened to your
head?


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> RIVER29 is that you? I only see
> part of you. What happened to your
> head?


I thought the thread was about the obstacle not the rider so I removed my head before this attempt.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

The hard climbs of the Grant Hill Trail, Pinaleno mountains, AZ 9000-9500'. The place was almost deserted but we were visited by 2 skunks and a bear. Summer monsoon flowers everywhere.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

My bank account... :madman:


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

blue42blue42 said:


> Picture of the obstacle, location and brief description. Goooo........


Hey Mr. blue42blue42,

I'll play! This is called Big Daddy and it's on the Boondocks Trail at Northstar Bike Park near Truckee, CA. It's very easy because of a perfect approach and an armored landing.

The only scary part is I'm the guy on the bike and I'm 3 times the age of the biker watching me. :eekster:

Where did all the time go?:nono:









Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## kayakerjim (Aug 30, 2005)

Trail: Funner
Location: Bend, OR
This rock is about 2 1/2 to 3 ft high. I have always shied away from stuff like this but this rock has haunted me since last year when I rode the trail for the first time. I hit it a couple of weeks ago & cleaned it. This gave me the confidence to try harder stuff on the trail. I didn't clean everything but I did a lot more than I thought I would. It was a great day on the trail.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

A little step up, ladder bridge to step down gap that my buddy built a few years ago. I first cleaned it a year or so ago but this is the first video evidence.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

spity said:


> Which trail is this?


I'm not real familiar so there could be a better way. It is called Vineyard spring trail. You come through the tunnel and lost lake is on your left. Turn right, and go up the trail about 1/2 mile. The trail head is on your right (under the rr track). Follow it for about 3 miles along the creek. YOu come to a service road, then shoot straight across.

I want to try going up it next time.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Mr. blue42blue42,
> 
> I'll play! This is called Big Daddy and it's on the Boondocks Trail at Northstar Bike Park near Truckee, CA. It's very easy because of a perfect approach and an armored landing.
> 
> ...


Michael, Nice. Can you roll down the rock, or do you just have to commit and launch?


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> Location: Curt Gowdy State Park.
> 
> Brief description: Former nemesis.


River, looks like there are some challenges further up the hill. NIce picture!


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

blue42blue42 said:


> River, looks like there are some challenges further up the hill. NIce picture!


My buddy with the camera was super tired when we got to this spot so he kinda missed the shot, but I thought it was interesting enough.


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool thread! Will post a pic of the 3-4 footer i´ve been clearing up.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

blue42blue42 said:


> Picture of the obstacle, location and brief description. Goooo
> 
> Patapsco State Park,MD on a downhill section. Loose logs stacked in between. 3 foot drop after the 2nd tree, or you can opt for a blind board ramp to exit. Lots of fun.
> 
> ...


I've gotten half way on this one a half dozen times. Can't get over the blind exit yet. Good on ya.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Been a fun year...

Finally got a chance to take the big bike down Horsethief. Forgot my knee pads and nearly passed but alas, all good.






This up and over spot has been bugging me for a while. Finally bagged it.









Dumb enough to finally do this one. Probably the most famous drop to flat so I felt I had to do it once.. I Think that's enough.









Then there is this guy. Better half does't like when I do this one.









And lasty, there is the fail.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Jwind said:


> And lasty, there is the fail.


Ouch! That landing *had* to hurt. I would have broken a few bones. Then my wife would have broken a few more for me.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

blue42blue42 said:


> Michael, Nice. Can you roll down the rock, or do you just have to commit and launch?


Hey Mr. blue,

Commitment is the order of the day!

It's way too steep, as in past vertical, and tall to roll. Even just noodling off it you land at the bottom of this picture. Maybe one of the really good guys could pre-jump it and land shorter than that. The speed I'm traveling I would guess my rear tire drops about 5 feet by the time I get it on the ground again. That said the fast guys land waaaay further down than the bottom of this picture!:eekster:

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)

And lasty, there is the fail.







[/QUOTE]

Damn! :eekster: I'm sure you'll never forget this fall


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

I love seeing pictures like that Jwind. Is this in MI? Not much like that on the east coast. I realize I have much to improve upon. 

I hope you landed on your backpack and all you broke was your camelbak bladder.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

blue42blue42 said:


> I love seeing pictures like that Jwind. Is this in MI? Not much like that on the east coast. I realize I have much to improve upon.
> 
> I hope you landed on your backpack and all you broke was your camelbak bladder.


It's the Notch AKA upper body bag in Moab UT, for good reason. I've cleaned the first section a few times. The problem is where the camera man is standing, there is this hard right with a weird tree/root/rock chunk section. I always seem to come into it a bit rowdy. This was my attempt at slowing things down. Bad idea.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Jwind said:


> Been a fun year...
> 
> Finally got a chance to take the big bike down Horsethief. Forgot my knee pads and nearly passed but alas, all good.


Mad props on that one.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work on cleaning Horsethief, it's tough to even see the line in there when you just stand and look at it.
Plenty of pucker facter spots in Curt Gowdy too, definitely keeps you on your game.
Ouch at the Notch crash! 
Your video isn't showing for me Kent for some reason.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Jwind said:


> Been a fun year...
> 
> Dumb enough to finally do this one. Probably the most famous drop to flat so I felt I had to do it once.. I Think that's enough.
> 
> ...


Nice pics. :thumbsup: I've looked and looked and looked at the diving board and finally convinced myself I didn't really need to do it. Never felt that impulse with that Amasa drop. And I've done the same thing on the Notch, but there aren't any pictures. It would be worth it though, to have that one.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Jwind said:


> Been a fun year...
> 
> Finally got a chance to take the big bike down Horsethief. Forgot my knee pads and nearly passed but alas, all good.


Yeah, nice work on Horsethief! As always, the route is much steeper than the camera shows. Yikes!


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

Jwind said:


> Been a fun year...
> 
> Finally got a chance to take the big bike down Horsethief. Forgot my knee pads and nearly passed but alas, all good.


Headed here in a few weeks. You make it look SO easy, however I know that is definitely not the case as I've walked up and down that thing 4 times, each time thinking "there's no way I'll ever ride this!" At ~10secs in your vid, you grab the brake and make a very quick turn to the right to hit a steep roll-in...to me, that looks like the make-or-break move in the line you took. Nice work


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

jimithng23 said:


> Jwind said:
> 
> 
> > Headed here in a few weeks. You make it look SO easy, however I know that is definitely not the case as I've walked up and down that thing 4 times, each time thinking "there's no way I'll ever ride this!" At ~10secs in your vid, you grab the brake and make a very quick turn to the right to hit a steep roll-in...to me, that looks like the make-or-break move in the line you took. Nice work
> ...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

evasive said:


> Nice pics. :thumbsup: I've looked and looked and looked at the diving board and finally convinced myself I didn't really need to do it.


Pass on the diving board. I road that trail probably a dozen times before one day I just did it. Nothing about that is smooth. In fact, i'm fairly certain the landing is pitch a few degrees the up.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It is actually an incline. And I've just read a lot of accounts of people doing it all wrong. A four-footer doesn't really worry me much, but I land with all the delicacy and grace of a metal trash can full of rocks. One day, when my drops to flat get lighter...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

I did not clear the log ride at Movil Maze


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

This log ride  It's about the most action my MTB has seen this year.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, there's probably beer at the bottom of it...


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Steve71 said:


> This log ride  It's about the most action my MTB has seen this year.


Awesome pic. Assuming you have a good wife at home that lets you get away with that.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

captainmorgan said:


> I did not clear the log ride at Movil Maze


You know, I'm a very competent rider; but this right here is why I'm sooooo leery of riding skinny logs. They kinda freak me out for this very reason.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

captainmorgan said:


> I did not clear the log ride at Movil Maze


At least you fell of the right side. Left side would have cost you a hangar at minimum.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed the pic guys. Pretty sure there was a Hazed and Infused waiting for me in the fridge as I coasted into the kitchen.

..and, yes I am one lucky guy with a very, very cool wife who can hold her own on two wheels.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

dirt farmer said:


> You know, I'm a very competent rider; but this right here is why I'm sooooo leery of riding skinny logs. They kinda freak me out for this very reason.


I agree. I think skinny logs are sometimes scarier then drops and such but I have some compulsion that won't let me ride past one... I have to try it.

captainmorgan, good attempt but the thread is "What have you cleared..."  I'll redeem you. Here are some skinny logs on my favorite trail, Bobcat Ridge. The third one is really terrifying because it's pretty steep down but it's hard to tell on the video. This was the first time I did all three even though it took a couple tries:

The Skinny-Logs of Bobcat Ridge - YouTube


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Removed -screwed up.


----------



## aikane (Mar 21, 2012)

Cleared this today








Then proceeded to endo on the rocks just past the logs.:madman:


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 11, 2006)

You know, I never seem to have the camera on when I actually clear something well! Practiced at Ray's all winter riding skinnies and got pretty good, but apparently that doesnt translate into the real world very well.



RIVER29 said:


> I agree. I think skinny logs are sometimes scarier then drops and such but I have some compulsion that won't let me ride past one... I have to try it.
> 
> captainmorgan, good attempt but the thread is "What have you cleared..."  I'll redeem you. Here are some skinny logs on my favorite trail, Bobcat Ridge. The third one is really terrifying because it's pretty steep down but it's hard to tell on the video. This was the first time I did all three even though it took a couple tries:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> This log ride  It's about the most action my MTB has seen this year.


Hey, I didn't say you could ride like that in my rental!!


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Whoops.

Armstrong Pass/Connector whoopsies - YouTube


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

Heres couple from New Mexico. First is a log near Otero Canyon. Second is a drop I built in my back yard.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a good friend of mine. He's only been riding about a year and like most of us (when starting out) he has had a nemesis water bar located in a sharp corner that he never makes it up. Today was the day and on his second try I snapped this shot.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Great shot :thumbsup:

Good job to him making it!


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

mtbike52 said:


> Heres couple from New Mexico. First is a log near Otero Canyon. Second is a drop I built in my back yard.


Nice Backyard drop! Way to go minimal on protection. Helmet and white socks are all you ever need!


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

RIVER29 said:


> This is a good friend of mine. He's only been riding about a year and like most of us (when starting out) he has had a nemesis water bar located in a sharp corner that he never makes it up. Today was the day and on his second try I snapped this shot.


Nice. I am struggling on an uphill rooty at White Clay Creek. YOu come through a drain pipe, then across some rocks, then up a 4 foot incline through trees. this gets washed out, and is all roots, which provide little traction (they are always wet).

Like your boy, it is tough to remember to stay seated and keep the elbows in to keep traction on the rear wheel.

Small victories make riding awesome.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

No pics, but I cleared some decent sections of Schooner Trace in Brown County State Park (IN) this past weekend. Next time I make it up there, I hope to clear more. Maybe even I'll manage to get someone else to ride with me so I can get rid of these images of me falling to the bottom of a ravine and not having anyone to help get me out.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I managed to hold a manual all the way through a water crossing yesterday. Not super gnar or anything, but it was the first time, and it felt good. Better than getting blasted with water and gunk, for sure.


----------



## Micka (Oct 30, 2006)

*Steeper than it looks*


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice couple of rollers there! Both of them look plenty steep in the pics and and not something you'd want to attempt with a big ring attached to your cranks.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Steve71 said:


> Nice couple of rollers there! Both of them look plenty steep in the pics and and not something you'd want to attempt with a big ring attached to your cranks.


The big ring's most effective application is cutting your calf anyhow...


----------



## sergmx (May 30, 2012)

LOVE this thread. You guys are clearing some good stuff!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

blue42blue42 said:


> Nice. I am struggling on an uphill rooty at White Clay Creek. YOu come through a drain pipe, then across some rocks, then up a 4 foot incline through trees. this gets washed out, and is all roots, which provide little traction (they are always wet).
> 
> Like your boy, it is tough to remember to stay seated and keep the elbows in to keep traction on the rear wheel.
> 
> Small victories make riding awesome.


I know that section... I run low pressure (20-25lbs) on a high volume tire.
They just grip everything!
Clear any of the skills park stuff?

Here is my most recent clear... I'll get some video up soon.
Mt. Penn, Pa A-Line - Sittin Pretty
20ft gap to double transition...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I didn't jump the gap, but I did roll the steep back side of this. I also cleared the rock gardens and table tops farther up this DH run. Not bad for a guy in Lycra on a soft tail XC bike and clipless pedals.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't know if this counts or not. More of a long tough climb rather than one single feature. I posted this over in the Nevada forum a couple weeks ago.

This 1200' climb would be a bugger to clean without any rests even without the 15-18 switchbacks...two or three of which are quite tricky. Finally cleaned the whole thing for the first time ever. It takes quite a bit of endurance, some technical skill, and a fair amount of luck to clean it without stopping and without dabbing.

The view from the top.


This is the top of the climb.
Near the top of the Overlook trail. The lake down below is the start of the climb.


Here's the infamous #6. Not that steep, mostly nice and smooth, but it's tight.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

KRob, what is that your riding? a Mountain Cycle? I've never seen anything like it, but it doesn't look purpose built for climbing so props for that :thumbsup:.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Jon Richard said:


> KRob, what is that your riding? a Mountain Cycle? I've never seen anything like it, but it doesn't look purpose built for climbing so props for that :thumbsup:.


That's my buddy Russ on his old mongoose something-or-other. He doesn't look purpose built for climbing either but he's an animal. These are old pics. I was on my 2010 turner 5 spot when I finally cleaned that climb last week.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

kayakerjim said:


> Trail: Funner
> Location: Bend, OR
> This rock is about 2 1/2 to 3 ft high. I have always shied away from stuff like this but this rock has haunted me since last year when I rode the trail for the first time. I hit it a couple of weeks ago & cleaned it. This gave me the confidence to try harder stuff on the trail. I didn't clean everything but I did a lot more than I thought I would. It was a great day on the trail.


I know that rock! 
I was following some dude named Todd who was showing me around Funner. He went over the rock like nothing so I followed (I'm an idiot), I actually made it, but my heart was in my throat when I saw the steep side. That was also the day I cleared my first skinny, I think it was call the hidden or ghost skinny cause you didn't see until you were right on top of it.

I love Bend.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

KRob said:


> Don't know if this counts or not.....


Hey KRob,

If you're doing it and you say it's hard then it counts big time in my book!

Good on Ya for gettin' it done!!

Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

KRob said:


> Don't know if this counts or not. More of a long tough climb rather than one single feature.


Those are the harder ones for me  So ya, it counts!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*New Old Favorite!*

Hey Guys,

I first dropped this a few years ago but have started playing with it again.

Sorry for the poor image quality but I do like the effect of jumping into my shadow. As you can see it's a hip landing which is always a challenge for me!:eekster:








Have fun however you get dirty!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

sgltrak said:


> I didn't jump the gap, but I did roll the steep back side of this. I also cleared the rock gardens and table tops farther up this DH run. Not bad for a guy in Lycra on a soft tail XC bike and clipless pedals.


Crested Butte? That gap scared me like heck last summer. Finally nailed it on the last day of my trip out there. I wasn't on a DH bike, but more a 5" AM bike. It was funnnn though.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

arkon11 said:


> Crested Butte? That gap scared me like heck last summer. Finally nailed it on the last day of my trip out there. I wasn't on a DH bike, but more a 5" AM bike. It was funnnn though.


Yep. CB. We had lunch at the bottom of the mountain the day before and watched a guy crash pretty hard on this one, so I wasn't too stoked about hitting it full speed. I only took two shots at it, as I was riding up the mountain from the bottom before the lifts were turning. I was also on a ti soft tail with 1" of rear travel and a 100mm fork - not exactly designed for the big air.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

KRob said:


> Don't know if this counts or not. More of a long tough climb rather than one single feature. I posted this over in the Nevada forum a couple weeks ago.
> 
> This 1200' climb would be a bugger to clean without any rests even without the 15-18 switchbacks...two or three of which are quite tricky. Finally cleaned the whole thing for the first time ever. It takes quite a bit of endurance, some technical skill, and a fair amount of luck to clean it without stopping and without dabbing.


Nice work, and I reckon the modern slack head angles makes tight switch backs all the more tricky, even when you've wound down your fork.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Not bad for a guy in Lycra on a soft tail XC bike and clipless pedals.


Nice work, but you forgot to mention the bar ends!


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

*This works if by today you mean last year .*

:nono:






Forgive me for cheating. I have not had the camera with me lately. The archives will have to do. This is me in Middle Run, DE. In a few weeks I hope to have a new set of videos of the newest features we have added.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice video, even without the bloopers.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Not huge, but super fun and smooth.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

arkon11 said:


> Not huge, but super fun and smooth.


Awesome! I have a feeling that I would have definately overshot that one lol
cool pic though :thumbsup:


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

It's actually pretty tough to overshoot because the run in is so small. Ideally I should be riding this on a DJ bike, but I am still getting used to riding a smaller bike haha.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

This drop was the biggest I have done in a while. Photo was taken up a Mammoth.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

I am humbled and inspired by the posts of riders doing amazing things. As good as I think I am, I am a novice.

That being said, I cleared a new feature at White Clay Creek in Delaware. The trail spinners ( a volunteer organization dedicated to maintains the trail system) do a great job in adding new challenges. The feature that starts at 1:50 in the video has been giving me trouble for 3 weeks. I have broken my bash guard twice because I struggle to "get on" the obstacle without bottoming out.

White Clay Features - YouTube

Mobile version ( no music)

White Clay New Features( Mobile Version) - YouTube


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

blue42blue42 said:


> I am humbled and inspired by the posts of riders doing amazing things. As good as I think I am, I am a novice.
> 
> That being said, I cleared a new feature at White Clay Creek in Delaware. The trail spinners ( a volunteer organization dedicated to maintains the trail system) do a great job in adding new challenges. The feature that starts at 1:50 in the video has been giving me trouble for 3 weeks. I have broken my bash guard twice because I struggle to "get on" the obstacle without bottoming out.
> 
> ...


Neat feature and nice vid! I was pumped when you finally made it!


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

Great job, blue42. I still can't clear "Bottom Bracket Monster". I got "Derailleur Breaker" in both directions though.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Derailer breaker lives up to the hype. It is laid out with wide planks, but the only line is pretty skinny. Nice job!


----------



## Lead-Sled (Mar 9, 2010)

Mammoth closing weekend a few weeks ago. Finally nutted up and went for the rock waterfall on chainsmoke.









Not my pic but the very same section of trail. And I didn't do it in the snow either. Photo credit goes to Winston.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow that looks a little steep. Look at the way the trees are growing! 

Nice accomplishment.


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Lead-Sled said:


> Mammoth closing weekend a few weeks ago. Finally nutted up and went for the rock waterfall on chainsmoke.
> 
> Not my pic but the very same section of trail. And I didn't do it in the snow either. Photo credit goes to Winston.


Holy steep. What's the run-out like?


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

A snake. Last second bunny hop saved him when I realized branches don't have stripes.


----------



## Antikid (May 6, 2009)

really boring video, but you get the idea. i was very happy with what i cleared. this was my first time there.
my buddy was scared and pussed out of nearly everything

this trail is really fun and hard

Brown County 'Schooner Trace'


----------



## Bikesrock (Feb 20, 2012)

Jwind said:


> Been a fun year...
> 
> Finally got a chance to take the big bike down Horsethief. Forgot my knee pads and nearly passed but alas, all good.
> 
> ...


Were you clipped in? I hope not haha


----------



## Snfoilhat (May 3, 2010)

*What have I cased lately?*






This is a joke. from Matt Boser on Vimeo.

Just started to learn one of the 'big' lines at the local dirt jumps. I am afraid of lips I can't see over and suck at DJs  Hope you found this as amusing as I did.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Bikesrock said:


> Were you clipped in? I hope not haha


Yes. I was


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

Jwind said:


> Yes. I was


Wow, that looks ugly. Were you OK?


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

So the trails in Maryland are so easy you have to go out of your way to build obstacles ?? I grew up in MD and so glad I live west of the Mississippi... 

no offense intended by this post, but the west is where its at dude...


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Patapsco. Not very difficult, but pretty cool to see a loose pile of logs in a semi-natural state


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

MtbAZ44 said:


> So the trails in Maryland are so easy you have to go out of your way to build obstacles ?? I grew up in MD and so glad I live west of the Mississippi...
> 
> no offense intended by this post, but the west is where its at dude...


Im glad you enjoy the west coast. There seems to be a lot of great places to ride (as evidenced by this thread. Im pretty happy to enjoy Patapsco, a top 20 trail system only a few hours from my house (source singletracks.com)

As they say, the grass is always greener, but I would imagine that someone from Asheville (or Pisgah) NC, East Burke, VT, Fountainhead in Fairfax, might also be happy with their East Coast trails.

I hope we can agree, Wherever you are at, if you are riding, it is better than if you werent riding.

Keep the trails in the West looking good, I hope to ride out there someday.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

I did live in Morgantown, WV for one year... loved the mountain biking there.. but then again I am not a fan of technical riding anyway.. It was kind of nice to get a workout and to be able to clear everything... 

I still do quite a bit of chunk here in AZ, but sometimes I would rather kick back and cruise...


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

MtbAZ44 said:


> I did live in Morgantown, WV for one year... loved the mountain biking there.. but then again I am not a fan of technical riding anyway.. It was kind of nice to get a workout and to be able to clear everything...
> 
> I still do quite a bit of chunk here in AZ, but sometimes I would rather kick back and cruise...


So join in the thread.. What have you cleared lately? Lets see some AZ chunk!


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

Not very technical, but


----------



## Jeff Palladini (Nov 1, 2012)

That log obstacle looks pretty wicked.


----------



## mpmffitz (Jul 18, 2008)

Cleared a major turning point in recovery from broken leg suffered while landing too close to second set of doubles now I'm putting both feet on ground while using crutches.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Trail 15, Mount Gretna PA, small sampling of what does not look like a trail...
approximately 3 miles of this, with a few breaks in between...


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

A-Ray said:


> Trail 15, Mount Gretna PA, small sampling of what does not look like a trail...
> approximately 3 miles of this, with a few breaks in between...


Did you go up it or down it?


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Both directions are equally as nasty, but down is definitely preferred, especially after hitting trail 4.
I ride there a lot, and plan to hit it tomorrow morning  I think I have only cleaned the entire trail once in 5 years (going down)...


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

gotta love riding a trail that is soo challenging, you only made it once. I gotta get out there.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is another shot from last week, same as first photo from a slightly different angle. I did not realize I had a head on my back either
This is one of the most technical trails in PA IMO.
Sections of Mt. Penn are nasty too.
If you want to give it a shot, let me know...


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Amasa Back drop into the step up, and a cool rock stacker roller on rock stacker.






[URL=http://vimeo.com/36980161]Amasa in a Minute from RR on Vimeo.

[/URL]


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Aaas looks awesome. Obv skill by the operator.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Classic Portal shots. I walk the sections people have died. I highly recommend you do the same.


----------



## knockbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Great thread OP!

After wimping out on this gap in Les Gets first time I went, I finally did it this year! Felt good!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

slimat99 said:


> Amasa Back drop into the step up, and a cool rock stacker roller on rock stacker.


Nice work. It looks soooo much bigger in real life. I though I'd hit it from the pics, but when I got there..... no way!


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Drug test! Whew!


----------



## eastcoastbiker3 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thumbs up for Giant!


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

blue42blue42 said:


> Patapsco. Not very difficult, but pretty cool to see a loose pile of logs in a semi-natural state


Morning Choice (blue) trail?


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

_Alberto_ said:


> Morning Choice (blue) trail?


I think so . Don't ride there enough to know. It's not too far from the falls.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Jwind said:


> Classic Portal shots. I walk the sections people have died. I highly recommend you do the same.


Does anyone have photos of the sections where people have died? It would be interesting to see them.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

dirt farmer said:


> Does anyone have photos of the sections where people have died? It would be interesting to see them.


Pretty sure this is the section.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Whaaaaaattt? Where's the trail?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

blue42blue42 said:


> Whaaaaaattt? Where's the trail?


Here (don't look down)


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

dirt farmer said:


> Does anyone have photos of the sections where people have died? It would be interesting to see them.


Here's some moving pictures of the portal in the rain. There's a few sections exposed enough to kill. You'll see this in the video.






[URL=http://vimeo.com/15873138]Storming the Portal from RR on Vimeo.

[/URL]


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow. Awesome. I don't think I'd walk it. Great stuff!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

dirt farmer said:


> Does anyone have photos of the sections where people have died? It would be interesting to see them.


There are actually a couple places where folks have died and plenty other places where it's a real possibility.

The upper right section is a rubbly wrap around turn. This is where my second photo above is taken from.

The botton left arrow points to an oddly shaped rock. Doesn't look like much from this angle, but it has bucked folks over the edge.

It's worth noting that this pic is shot looking back 'up' the trail where mine are looking 'down'.


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

slimat99 said:


> Here's some moving pictures of the portal in the rain. There's a few sections exposed enough to kill. You'll see this in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what are all those blue d... oh nevermind.


----------



## firebush (Oct 19, 2012)

god, that terrified me just watching that.


----------



## sergmx (May 30, 2012)

AWESOME Video!


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Steve71 said:


> Nice work. It looks soooo much bigger in real life. I though I'd hit it from the pics, but when I got there..... no way!


Thanks. Yeah, pics and vids often don't show us what features are really like. I used to say I would never hit that line and now it's routine. We never know how we'll progress over the years so never say never!


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

coiler-d said:


> Wait, what are all those blue d... oh nevermind.


 Disclaimer: No blue dots were harmed during the making of this video.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

This is my favorite step up obstacle in the Phoenix Mt. Preserve on the south side of VOAZ trail climbing up to the saddle. I've mastered it now, but it's fun and challenging because it is towards the end of a lot of loose and technical rocky climbing.:thumbsup:


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nothing quite as crazy as some of you guys have posted but here are a few things I have done at Patapsco in Baltimore, MD.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

You might not be impressed to see someone ride this. But I'm proud of myself for riding this regularly now.

You can see the roots. You can see the narrow trees. But you can't see what I used to see every time I would try to ride this.

There was an accident a couple years ago when I was a very noob rider. A gal coming down the roots fell and got a brake lever embedded in her thigh. We had to hold her up while we disassembled the bike and removed it from under her. She had to wait quite awhile, with the brake lever still in her leg, for emergency crews to get to her.

I finally made it through here by concentrating super hard on the trees and roots to block that image out of my mind.


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Why didn't someone just pull the brake lever out and save her the emergency cost?
We are such whimps these days, what would the pioneers think?


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

No biggie... But fun fosho.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

jollybeggar said:


> Why didn't someone just pull the brake lever out and save her the emergency cost?
> We are such whimps these days, what would the pioneers think?


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*todays ride....no ramp on...*

...either side......i've endo'd here before.... but Rich got it today....


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> This is my favorite step up obstacle in the Phoenix Mt. Preserve on the south side of VOAZ trail climbing up to the saddle. I've mastered it now, but it's fun and challenging because it is towards the end of a lot of loose and technical rocky climbing.:thumbsup:


Just back from AZ, rode the 100, and spurred off a few times on 1A to the link irregular. AZ was pretty cool. You are right, lots of loose, which is tough on the way up, but fun on the way down.

Im sure you enjoy this in your backyard.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is the waterfall at Redd Park in De. 3 different skills on this. The toughest (for me) is to drop off the plateau. Im not there yet, but would try it if I had a face shield. I took the intermediate line, which takes you over the boulders.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

That dog rock rocks :thumbsup:

You rode down the rocks at far right? Impressive.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

wv_bob said:


> That dog rock rocks :thumbsup:
> 
> You rode down the rocks at far right? Impressive.


Thanks. While I will say it is steep for me, I think the picture is making it look worse. Non the less, it is fun. Another biker came up on me riding it, and said, oh sh*T, thinking I was gonna eat it.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

No picture but a short story. Out at Rockville I cleared a steep and uneven rockface that 5 other very experienced riders couldn't. What I heard was, "well we're on 29'ers and it is harder than on your 26."

I'm not sure if they were just giving me the business or really believed that.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

slimat99 said:


> Amasa Back drop into the step up, and a cool rock stacker roller on rock stacker.


Good work, man. Now I'm going to feel like a pansy for taking the easy line next time I'm there.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

There were some trees blown down across some trails and I cleared those with my trusty chain saw. I also cleared a bunch of drain dips and water bars of sediment.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

zrm said:


> There were some trees blown down across some trails and I cleared those with my trusty chain saw. I also cleared a bunch of drain dips and water bars of sediment.


Props! Our trails are going to be silly next spring from all the beetle killed deadfall.


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

blue42blue42 said:


> This is the waterfall at Redd Park in De. 3 different skills on this. The toughest (for me) is to drop off the plateau. Im not there yet, but would try it if I had a face shield. I took the intermediate line, which takes you over the boulders.


Put me down for this one also. I have not cleared the drop from the top but I'm working on it. Good job making this one look more vertical than it is. Having said that, it's vertical enough for me.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

A couple of thick and loose rocky climbs and a washes that you have to drop into and climb out of:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*knock at door*

before to entry.....................................


----------



## esw116 (May 10, 2012)

jollybeggar said:


> Why didn't someone just pull the brake lever out and save her the emergency cost?
> We are such whimps these days, what would the pioneers think?


You haven't a clue what you're talking about. When something is impaled in your body, the only thing that is stopping buckets of blood from squirting out is the same object that caused the injury in the first place. She could have lost consciousness and lost a ton of blood if she had taken your awful advice.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Maurizio said:


> before to entry.....................................


Dude that thing is begging for a sex joke


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Maurizio said:


> before to entry.....................................


Are you riding down the left vertical face of that or into the hole? A pic of a rider doing either would be cool.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep ! was a joke , could open a new tread " the hole(s ) have you seen when ridin ... "


----------



## eatboulders (Sep 8, 2008)

Need new thread for the holes...and is there a gnome thread somewhere? Those could even be combined in the same thread. Since gnomes generally live in those holes.


----------



## tomboyjr (Jul 16, 2009)

No pics yet, but I recently cleared 3 new technical singletrack trails.

Tom


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

esw116 said:


> You haven't a clue what you're talking about. When something is impaled in your body, the only thing that is stopping buckets of blood from squirting out is the same object that caused the injury in the first place. *She could have lost consciousness and lost a ton of blood* if she had taken your awful advice.


And that would be the best case scenario.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

esw116 said:


> You haven't a clue what you're talking about. When something is impaled in your body, the only thing that is stopping buckets of blood from squirting out is the same object that caused the injury in the first place. She could have lost consciousness and lost a ton of blood if she had taken your awful advice.


Yup, a reminder that it is *basic* 1st aid to leave the object in place until medical help arrives. Twigs, sticks, bike parts, whatever. 
If an artery is severed or the damage is severe, the injured person could bleed out before assistance arrives or you may cause more severe damage by trying to remove the object.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Got to stop wearing my immobilizer sling today after 5 weeks in it following AC joint reconstruction.
6 more weeks till I can ride.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

slimat99 said:


> Here's some moving pictures of the portal in the rain. There's a few sections exposed enough to kill. You'll see this in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool stuff, 
I remember riding the portal trail with my 2 riding buddies back in 2003. We started up poison spider mesa and rode to portal and back down. I 2 of us did it on hardtails. I did it with v-brakes and a 100mm judy. One friend did it with v brakes and 80 mm sid. And the crazy part is the best rider among us did it on rigid steel Giant with Canti brakes! 

Of course it was dry at the time and we did walks some spots. Given the exposure we all took it a bit easy, but in the end we survived. One of the most memorable rides of my life.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*a couple of spots ....*

.....that give us some hesitation and trouble....rocks...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> This is my favorite step up obstacle in the Phoenix Mt. Preserve on the south side of VOAZ trail climbing up to the saddle. I've mastered it now, but it's fun and challenging because it is towards the end of a lot of loose and technical rocky climbing.:thumbsup:


Here is a sequence of my favorite step-up :thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Spent Sunday morning cleaning some long techy climb sections on Mormon and National Trail at South Mountain. Lots of challenging fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

slimat99 said:


> Here's some moving pictures of the portal in the rain. There's a few sections exposed enough to kill. You'll see this in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I threw up a little when I saw how close you guys were to that open face cliff especially at 1.02 when the bidoer looked like he was stalling on that cliff face!


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

COol pics MTB_pilot. I rode the Arizona preserves a few weeks ago. I rented a felt from a lbs that was a POS, and I only had 1 water bottle, but it was cool. Your pics really capture the challenges out there. Fun riding for sure.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Finally got switchback #14 on Holy Jim (along with the other 17).

Yea, I know the rains helped, but it felt victorious nonetheless : /


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Kind of a beginner here - but nonetheless finally able to clear the 'rock garden' section on the Ridge trail @ Turkey Mtn(tulsa) 

now to get Hochi down without a foot touching the ground


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

slimat99 said:


> Here's some moving pictures of the portal in the rain. There's a few sections exposed enough to kill. You'll see this in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











That muddy cliff descent.
That boulder at 4:34.
My body was not ready.


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

slimat99, I had to watch it again. Portal always brings up good memories. Always started at ***** Bill's and proceeded to Gold Bar and Golden Spike with the ever challenging finish down Portal. Nice run... I have not been since 2004 and I have never hit it with disc brakes. I know where I want to be this spring... thanks.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

poppa#1 said:


> slimat99, I had to watch it again. Portal always brings up good memories. Always started at ***** Bill's and proceeded to Gold Bar and Golden Spike with the ever challenging finish down Portal. Nice run... I have not been since 2004 and I have never hit it with disc brakes. I know where I want to be this spring... thanks.


glad you're stoked to ride Moab again! My first time on Portal was 04 too. Check out Mag7 next time you are there. Great way to do the Portal now.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Getting over a cold, here, so I cleared my throat.


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

The only thing I've cleared lately is my drive.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

A big fat final check cleared on a job I've been working on.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope this qualifies... I cleared this up to the point of the double timber step-up, which is much further than I have made it before. It may be a while before I get the double-timber obstacle, as I am pegging my heart rate before getting to it right now.

Burnt Mountain Climb, CCW in Dupont State Forest near Brevard, NC


----------



## exploder (Nov 26, 2012)

Holy Crap...some of these are amazing


----------



## coach2win (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## archieaxe (Dec 16, 2012)

TSA is all I've cleared lately...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

This little 2/10th of a mile, 11+% grade climb. I've cleared it all attempts over the last few months and am 3 sec. from KOM. TONS of 4-10 inch loose rocks that seem to be in different place each time I try it!:madman: Didn't get pics of the last little killer after the trees, but it's loose and steep!:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Second day on my fs 29er, Albuquerque South Foothills... took me two tries to clear this one. There was another techy climb that I didn't photography because, well, I just couldn't do it


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

MTB Pilot said:


> This little 2/10th of a mile, 11+% grade climb. I've cleared it all attempts over the last few months and am 3 sec. from KOM. TONS of 4-10 inch loose rocks that seem to be in different place each time I try it!:madman: Didn't get pics of the last little killer after the trees, but it's loose and steep!:thumbsup:


Looks a lot more fun to come down than to go up. Awesome pictures!


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

jhazard said:


> Second day on my fs 29er, Albuquerque South Foothills... took me two tries to clear this one. There was another techy climb that I didn't photography because, well, I just couldn't do it


cool sequence!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

SlowMTBer said:


> I hope this qualifies... I cleared this up to the point of the double timber step-up, which is much further than I have made it before. It may be a while before I get the double-timber obstacle, as I am pegging my heart rate before getting to it right now.
> 
> Burnt Mountain Climb, CCW in Dupont State Forest near Brevard, NC


I have done this climb, is does qualify as tough one.:thumbsup:


----------



## erikrc10 (Apr 27, 2011)

SlowMTBer said:


> I hope this qualifies... I cleared this up to the point of the double timber step-up, which is much further than I have made it before. It may be a while before I get the double-timber obstacle, as I am pegging my heart rate before getting to it right now.
> 
> Burnt Mountain Climb, CCW in Dupont State Forest near Brevard, NC


I've only gone up that once, I made it a lot farther then I thought I would (how ever far that was I don't remember). I like to do that trail clockwise so I get this as the decent, and the smooth section as the uphill. It took me a while to clear it going down too, now I can do it without touching the brakes. One day that will come back to bite me though, I'm sure...


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

erikrc10 said:


> I've only gone up that once, I made it a lot farther then I thought I would (how ever far that was I don't remember). I like to do that trail clockwise so I get this as the decent, and the smooth section as the uphill. It took me a while to clear it going down too, now I can do it without touching the brakes. One day that will come back to bite me though, I'm sure...


We go up it and come back down the same way. I love a good techy climb.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

Just pay attention to the first min and change, videos take me forever so I put the good stuff first. The rest is a trail with a lot I CAN'T clear.  (fixed or otherwise)

So the logpile (at :20) was made from trees down from Sandy. I only tried to put a front tire on it the since first time I encountered it, but decided to give it a shot for real since I had a spotter (usually stuck riding solo). Cleared it the first time! 






Fixed Gear Mountain Bike - Philadelphia from RobBoat LudThing on Vimeo.


----------



## blue42blue42 (Mar 17, 2012)

bike for days said:


> Just pay attention to the first min and change, videos take me forever so I put the good stuff first. The rest is a trail with a lot I CAN'T clear.  (fixed or otherwise)
> 
> So the logpile (at :20) was made from trees down from Sandy. I only tried to put a front tire on it the since first time I encountered it, but decided to give it a shot for real since I had a spotter (usually stuck riding solo). Cleared it the first time!
> 
> ...


nice work. Where are you riding at?


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

blue42blue42 said:


> nice work. Where are you riding at?


Thanks! 

This is Belmont Plateau, in West Philadelphia. I still can't wrap my head around the fact that this kind of singletrack is IN the city (the Wissahickon trails are more popular but a 7 mi ride just to get to them for me).

The log clears are on a trail called the "mouse" and the POV part is on the second half of that system (you can connect them or not). All the trails there are super tight and techy, but I feel like it's making me hone skills quick. (aka, they kick my butt).


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

This is hardly a match for some of the previous posts but they are what we can clear. We were proud.

Ricardo

P.S. Sorry about the flickering. By the way, if you are in the Northern Delaware area, you can help us build more features! Click HERE to sign up.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^ Nice work!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

leoferus said:


> This is hardly a match for some of the previous posts but they are what we can clear. We were proud.
> 
> Ricardo
> 
> P.S. Sorry about the flickering. By the way, if you are in the Northern Delaware area, you can help us build more features! Click HERE to sign up.


Hey Ricardo,

You should be proud as those are some fun features! The skills you'll develop on them will stand you in good stead wherever you ride.

Good on Ya!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## lanceuppercut (Mar 9, 2010)

I hit this roller in the dark. It was kinda scary.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:nice work in the dark


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Buffalo Creek, CO uphill approach with uphill feature. You have to fight hard not to stall


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

It took me a moment to realize you were wearing more than socks on your feet.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

Ha ha! It's quite the look I know but I only have super vented mtb shoes and get frozen toes if I dont use shoe covers/over socks when it's cold.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> Here is a sequence of my favorite step-up :thumbsup:


That last move is tough by itself. Cleaning it AFTER the sloppy **** you ride to get there? :thumbsup:



MTB Pilot said:


> This little 2/10th of a mile, 11+% grade climb. I've cleared it all attempts over the last few months and am 3 sec. from KOM. TONS of 4-10 inch loose rocks that seem to be in different place each time I try it!:madman: Didn't get pics of the last little killer after the trees, but it's loose and steep!:thumbsup:


Where's that last section? Doesn't look familiar...

I'll have to post a few of my successed. And there are only a few...


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

big0mike said:


> Where's that last section? Doesn't look familiar...
> 
> I'll have to post a few of my successed. And there are only a few...


Mike, it's a rarely travel trail. Basically the west side of Porcupine past the saddle are that you can go north to Fat Man's or south to T100. It's a tough climb, that takes a little skill, but mostly determination and willpower. I circled it on this map attached in PINK. YOU can....DOOO IIITTTTTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> Mike, it's a rarely travel trail. Basically the west side of Porcupine past the saddle are that you can go north to Fat Man's or south to T100. It's a tough climb, that takes a little skill, but mostly determination and willpower. I circled it on this map attached in PINK. YOU can....DOOO IIITTTTTT!:thumbsup:


Yes, as soon as you said it I knew exactly where it was. I like going E > W on Porcupine Ridge and hitting that section. I've tried to climb it twice. Once a year or more ago. Failed. The second was maybe 6 months or so ago. Cleaned it. Was surprised 'cause that loose stuff is a bear and then you finish off with that section of rocks and tight turns just when you are outta gas.


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

drboudreaux said:


>


Sweet display of skills! After going down hard off an 8" wide elevated skinny in September and messing up my shoulder, I don't know if I'll have the guts to try trails like yours anymore. Where are these trails of yours?


----------



## BrianVarick (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that was very impressive. Where is that, looks like a blast to ride!


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks you guys. Trails in the vid are in CO (Keystone) and in the Wasatch here in Utah. 

Lucky to live in the mountains, that is for sure. Regretfully, I was a whore for the (opportunity for) money and took a job in Houston, TX that took me away from the mountains for two years. I realized the error of my ways and moved back in the spring of this year. Very happy to be back.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

The last "big day" I had on pushing skills. Not on the same level as some of the skinnies at Keystone, but everybody in our group pushed it this day at Pajarito. My first time hitting all the skinnies, and everybody's first time off the bonecrusher drop...






Pajarito June 27 2013 from J Hazard on Vimeo.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

BrianVarick said:


> Wow that was very impressive. Where is that, looks like a blast to ride!


Ditto! I couldn't ride those skinnies but the chunk would be a helluva blast!


----------



## Fullcoilmojo (Aug 5, 2013)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I first dropped this a few years ago but have started playing with it again.
> 
> ...


The approach to this drop is tricky. Once you get out of the rough there's not much trail left to build speed. Good job 👍


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

drboudreaux said:


> Thanks you guys. Trails in the vid are in CO (Keystone) and in the Wasatch here in Utah.


Nice trails! The gas line skinny ride was awesome.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Gotta learn how to post vids!


----------

